# Hammer Drill & Mud Mixer



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry for the long post.

My regular corded hammer drill, a Makita HP1501K which I owned for over two decades, is failing. The chuck is no longer protruding and retracting as I tighten and loosen, and has gotten worse over the last two months. During hurricane Irma a few months ago I was drilling a lot of concrete blocks (had to attach about 40 sheets of 4X8 plywood with 10-12 Tapcon screws per sheet) in the rain and I think some water and concrete dust got into it, and recently I was drilling upward with a paddle bit into cement based plaster on the ceiling, and a lot of the debris fell into it. Anyways I got 20 years out of it so I am looking for a new hammer drill.

Now, I do have a Ridgid brand 18V cordless hammer drill as part of a Ridgid combo kit I bought last year. A Gen5 BRUSHED hammer drill and compact driver combo. Tried to use the hammer drill - and I don't really use a hammer drill for anything else besides drilling holes for Tapcon 80% of the time, and the other 20% is using it for hole saws, whether it's wood holes for plumbing electrical through wood studs, or carbide/diamond hole saws on tiles. I have tried the Ridgid cordless hammer drill, and it just doesn't perform as fast as the corded Makita. So I use the cordless only when an extension cord is really inconvenient. Was kind of disappointed the cordless hammer drill couldn't retire my corded one.

I also have a Bosch SDS rotary hammer for heavy duty drilling and chipping. It's too heavy to use for lighter duty tasks.

So it looks like I need to get a new hammer drill.

At the same time, I have a few cement/plaster projects coming up. I will need to mix some stucco for windows, some veneer plaster for ceilings, some concrete mix for paver edges and fence posts. So I could use a mud mixer because I know a traditional drill can't handle mixing mud in a 5 gallon bucket.

So what I want to know is, is there a new corded hammer drill out there, that is capable of doing both hammer drilling AND mud mixing? Or do I need to buy TWO tools?

Alternatively, could I use my SDS rotary hammer to mix mud and not buy a dedicated mud mixer?

Finally, is my disappointment in the cordless hammer drill a result of the brand & model I selected - Ridgid? Are there other brands out there whose hammer drill can come close to the performance of a corded one?

Apologize for the convoluted and messy post.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Why are you stuck on a "hammer" drill? They aren't made for mixing slurry. If you are going to do a bunch of it, go ahead and buy an angle 1/2" drill. I use a Ridgid, but Hole Hawg is another brand. Much easier to use since it is parallel to the ground while you are mixing. And forget battery powered.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-7-5-Amp-1-2-in-Hole-Hawg-Heavy-Duty-Drill-1675-6/100000548


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I would never be able to lift the battery tool version of the standard 1/2 mud mixing drill.
The battery would start a D8.

Go with corded for the mud mixer.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I am not saying I would use a hammer drill for mixing mud. I apologize if my initial post was not clear.

I am saying I am in the market for a new hammer drill because the old one has died.

I am also in the market for a mud mixer because I have a few tasks up ahead that needed one.

My question is, is there a tool out there in this day and age that allows you to do both?

I am always looking to reduce the number of tools I have. So I wonder if my Bosch SDS xtreme viper who I only use to do some occasionally chipping and drilling could possibly mix mud.

I have used my old Makita hammer drill to mix stucco and joint compound in the past - but those were small loads and no aggregates to spin around.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> I am always looking to reduce the number of tools I have


Nooooo !! Say it ain't so. With the SDS, you have a hammer drill, so you may want to concentrate on an electric drill in 1/2" to do your mixing.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, less number of tools the better LOL. I have probably more tools sitting in boxes that I have used once or twice then I put them aside forever.

I use the SDS rotary hammer only to break through concrete block walls for pipes and vents, or to drill larger holes in slabs. That's a few times a year occurrence.

But I drill Tapcon screw holes a lot more. So I use a smaller hammer drill for that. I cannot imagine standing on an 8' ladder, trying to mount plywood shutters as the hurricane approaches, doing 8-10 holes per window, with 30, 40, 50 windows to cover and using a larger heavier rotary hammer and still keep balanced, even with two people one drilling one holding up the boards it's rather tough.

It's for the same reason I thought a cordless one which is lighter and no cords to drag around would be easier, well that was a mistake, so now that cordless hammer drill sits somewhere.

So it seems like I need to get a new hammer drill, and a new mud mixer.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I am confused, you stated that the chuck was acting up on the Makita, then later you state that it has died.

Either way it is repairable, there are replacement chucks available, there are also new brushes and a little shaft grease available for the motor.

So does it still motor well, just a tired old chuck, or has the motor really died.

either way don't throw it away, send it to me, and I'll repair it and have me a reliable old school tool.:devil3:

I'll even pay the freight charges.


ED


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Plus if the chuck has froze, it is likely frozen from rust... since you said it got wet. PB Blaster and a few taps with a hammer would surely free it up again. Those who can't buy new tools all the time have to maintain them.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a much older battery powered Rigid drill, but light it isn't. But it has a hammer setting on the chuck as opposed to being a dedicated hammer drill. May not be the best but I have drilled hundreds of holes in concrete. Just recently had to dig it out and charge up those pesky batteries (another story) but it performed perfectly.

Now, it has pretty good power, but even on the drill setting I wouldn't use it to mix the mud you describe. Definitely think a 2 tool solution here is much better.

On another note, I love my 18v Makita hammer drill but it has the quick connect that uses the detente which doesn't work with my collection of masonry bits. So, I picked up a universal shank keyless chuck made by Makita. I haven't tried it yet to see if it is as good as the old Rigid.

Bud


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Hammer drill = more turbulence than just rotation = good mixing. JMO.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

miamicuse said:


> is there a new corded hammer drill out there, that is capable of doing both hammer drilling AND mud mixing?


When tried using my corded hammer drill to mix self levelling compound, the drill started to smoke. So if one is out there, I have not found it.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

To mix mud you need an old t-handle 250 rpm drill. Low speed, more amps. Not surprising you would smoke a little drill.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

XSleeper said:


> To mix mud you need an old t-handle 250 rpm drill. Low speed, more amps. Not surprising you would smoke a little drill.


For the very best type of mortar mixing motor look into this type tool.
Collomix CX 22 DUO it is a dual paddle that will mix a 5 gallon pail of dry sand & the bucket will no spin.
The cost is about 3 times that of a drill mixing motor.
As for the hammer drill Hilti make one of the best again high $$$$.
If you want a cheap mixer try the MD Fusion Mixer manufactured by Md.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

An underpowered mixer should work without burning up but it takes longer. 
If you're on the clock, a costly & strong mixer will pay for itself, but how soon?

A mixer drawing 10 amps should take half the time of a 5A mixer, ideally. 

If few people are buying the 10A mixer, the price may drop and so you get a better horsepower per dollar ratio.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I would consider simply getting a replacement chuck first.

I haven't used all tools, but I personally wouldn't use a battery drill for mud mixing. I've used them for self leveling projects where the mixture is very loose, but that's about it. The torque requirement is just too high. You want a high torque, low speed drill. Even if I had to get one at Harbor Freight, that's what I'd do.

If it were me I'd use the Ridgid for light duty hammer drilling and your Bosch for heavy duty, and leave it at that.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

ClarenceBauer said:


> Collomix CX 22 DUO it is a dual paddle that will mix a 5 gallon pail of dry sand & the bucket will no spin.


Very cool. I mean $1,000 worth of cool so we know he's not getting that, but still cool.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

ClarenceBauer said:


> Collomix CX 22 DUO it is a dual paddle that will mix a 5 gallon pail of dry sand & the bucket will no spin.


How many amps does that one take?


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

quatsch said:


> How many amps does that one take?


This is the info from mine if it helps.
This mixer will mix two to three times the amount of mud that any drill mortar will mix. We have mixed 2 cubic feet @ a time with no problems.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks for the specs.

800 watts for this, about 1 horsepower, 7 amps, so with smaller units (400 w) even with a good gear ratio, it might take twice as long to mix.

They even spec hand-arm vibration, I guess to cover their butts if you get repetitive motion injury.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

quatsch said:


> 800 watts for this, about 1 horsepower, 7 amps, so with smaller units (400 w) even with a good gear ratio, it might take twice as long to mix.


The CX 44 is going to be trippin' some 15A circuits.


----------

